# If my girl is pregnant, I'm going to need ALLOT of guidance and advice.



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

I have a horrible, terrifying feeling my 4 year old female may be pregnant. I don't know how this could have come about. Michi, my old male has a cage right next to my girls and they can reach eachother through the bars but they have never been out together and my partner says he hadn't let them out together either. 
I have tried to take a few pictures of Maisey but she's so wiggly... so I've attatched the best ones.

The scary thing is 1. SHE'S 4 YEARS OLD 2. SHE HAS HED (Back legs are going lame) and 3. I ALWAYS PROMISED MYSELF I'D NEVER BREED ANY ANIMAL WITHOUT THE CORRECT REASONS AND KNOWLEDGE.

If my girl is pregnant, I really need to make sure everything is as easy as possible for her... I'm scared I'll lose her.
I haven't seen any plugs in her vagina or anything but my dog (who is best friends with all of my rats) has been sniffing her private area and licking obsessively lately, I'm not sure if that means much?

Maisey is my little princess and for her age, is so so so lively with a youthfull personality, she gives my younger girls a run for their money. But right now, I'm one scared owner.


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

There is almost no way she is pregnant if she and the male have not been out together. And her belly does not look pregnant. What has got you thinking that she is?


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Maybe I'm just overreacting to her weight gain and shape then lol I really hope you are right!


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

I promise, they did not mate through the bars. Plus, if she is 4, her heat cycle are probably very irregular.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Do you think she's infertile at 4 years of age? Is there such a thing as rat menopause?


----------



## Korra (Dec 11, 2011)

Technically there is no such thing. But some rats do not have regular heat cycles anymore. But it is not a set thing like in humans where they are guaranteed to stop cycling.


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

Ahhhhh  right!
Man... I nearly had a heart attack lol but if you are certain she's not pregnant... AWESOME!


----------



## LightningWolf (Jun 8, 2012)

Looks like she is just gaining some weight (normal) or might be having some bowl issues (normal as well). Try giving her a bit or yogurt or pumpkin.

In theory it is possible for her to be infertile (Female animals are only born with a certain number of eggs for their life time) but with rats so it isn't really known when they go infertile. Most animals don't live long enough to become Infertile anyways (long ago the average life span was 22 to 25 years, way before humans go infertile).


----------



## mistymornings18 (Aug 13, 2012)

FOUR YEARS OLD?!? WOW what is your secret for keeping her alive and healthy so long?


----------



## Cassia (Dec 29, 2012)

mistymornings18 said:


> FOUR YEARS OLD?!? WOW what is your secret for keeping her alive and healthy so long?


It's amazing isn't it? And she was a pet shop rat! I don't know what I'm doing in particular... lots of snuggling, lots of yummy foods... erm.... I don't think I'm doing anything different to what people usually do with rats they love hehe!  Her hind legs don't really work like they used to but that really does not stop her doing anything atall, bless her.
She's unlike any other rat I've had... she's more like a miniture dog!


----------

